# Distance for Disconnect?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am installing a heat pump outside of my addition. What is the distance that the disconnect has to be at?

THanks!


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Within sight of the unit and readily accessible (this means no more than 50 feet generally). You also are required to have a 15 or 20 amp receptacle within 25 feet of the unit. If that receptacle is outdoors it must be gfci.

EDIT: Be sure to read the literature as to the type of disconnect required and amperage rating. With most single family homes a 60 amp A/C disconnect is the norm and I usually like to locate it within 6 feet of the unit. Then run liquid tite to the unit from the disconnect. Disconnects can be fusible, or just pull out types. By fusible I mean they can have a breaker in them or fuses.

Stubbie


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Keep in mind that the disconnect is for the maintenance or repair of the AC unit. So the tech can turn it off outside without fear of injury or death while working on it. No need to fuse this. Provided it is protected with a fuse or breaker of correct current at the power source. Fusible would more than double the price.

Stubbie.....Are you sure about the recept in a residential application. I'm pretty sure it's not an NEC requirement, but could be a local AHJ requirement. Or I could be wrong. I will look again. If you know the article please let me know....thanks John


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I will have a heat pump that runs off of a 2 pole 20 amp breaker. 

Why would I need a receptacle?!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The receptacle is required in the nec for serviceing the equipment. It must be located no more than 25' and at the same level as the equipment.
As far as the disconnect, slightly left or right of the unit, so you do not have to lean over the unit to turn off the power, or work on the disconnect.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> Stubbie.....Are you sure about the recept in a residential application. I'm pretty sure it's not an NEC requirement, but could be a local AHJ requirement. Or I could be wrong. I will look again. If you know the article please let me know....thanks John


Hi John 

Yeah.... the code was changed in 2002 here is a memo form the mike holt site

http://www.mikeholt.com/videodisplay.php?id=9

Stubbie


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Sandyman :

To solve the receptacle requirement just buy an a/c disconnect that has a gfci receptacle already installed in it. It's no big deal, other than you need to run 3 conductor .. (has a neutral) .. to the disconnect. Or any outside gfci receptacle already existing that is within 25 feet will satisfy the requirement. I suppose if you don't have or put one in the world will not quit turning but the HVAC guy will like you for doing it.

You will most likely need to go to an electrical supply to get one I don't know if the places like HD or Lowes carries them but you might look.

I will agree that in almost all cases a non-fusible disconnect meets requirements for single family homes.

JB... why can't it be 25' above the unit.......

Stubbie


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Stubbie- Its gotta be on the same level. :whistling2: I cheefully install these to meet code but all my HVAC buddies and most service pros I know all carry cordless anyhow. I have used the recp. to charge my Makita battery though.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> Sandyman :
> 
> To solve the receptacle requirement just buy an a/c disconnect that has a gfci receptacle already installed in it. It's no big deal, other than you need to run 3 conductor .. (has a neutral) .. to the disconnect.



You are required to run a separate circuit for the built in gfi.... besides that fact, what if the AC unit was fused at 40 amps, you certainly cannot tap of that to feed the gfi...


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Stubbie- Its gotta be on the same level. :whistling2: I cheefully install these to meet code but all my HVAC buddies and most service pros I know all carry cordless anyhow. I have used the recp. to charge my Makita battery though.


They have cordless evacuation pumps also?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris thank you for correcting my oversite you are absolutely correct a seperate circuit should be ran to the gfci. 

Stubbie


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> Chris thank you for correcting my oversite you are absolutely correct a seperate circuit should be ran to the gfci.
> 
> Stubbie


I figured you saw that he was using a 2pole 20amp breaker, but the instructions clearly say you need a separate circuit....


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep that is what I was thinking and trying to save him a buck, 

The key point as you pointed out is the size of the ocpd and the likelyhood of exceeding the small conductors protective rating if a tap was made from the a/c branch circuit.

Just so people searching can see your point here is a pdf... please take notice to the note at the bottom left on page one.

http://www.cooperbussmann.com/pdf/13f7e599-2503-4fe1-b0f0-35d0f0b493ce..pdf

Stubbie


----------

